# Madison County 2021



## Lshaw97 (Sep 2, 2021)

Let’s get it rolling boys. 
Anyone planning to sit bow opener? 
Anyone have some nice velvet bucks on camera?


----------



## Lshaw97 (Sep 2, 2021)

My number one “hitlister”


----------



## jbird1 (Sep 2, 2021)

.  Nice one...can't wait to see the before and after!


----------



## Esau (Sep 2, 2021)

I will be sitting by a big oak with my longbow. I am going to do most of my hunting from the ground.


----------



## Andy12 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Andy12 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## jbird1 (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice, toothy buck!...good luck with him!


----------



## Lshaw97 (Sep 23, 2021)

I have been playing cat and mouse with the buck I hope to harvest. I believe swirling winds have been hindering my success. However, I have seen a pile of bucks and does since bow opener. I hope the stars align with the colder mornings over the weekend, it seems like every time I don’t hunt, big boy shows up in daylight.


----------



## Andy12 (Oct 2, 2021)

BBD in Hull, killed him yesterday evening right before dark.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Oct 2, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> BBD in Hull, killed him yesterday evening right before dark.View attachment 1107530View attachment 1107531View attachment 1107532


Stud!!! I thought I was the only one left hunting in Hull haha


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> BBD in Hull, killed him yesterday evening right before dark.View attachment 1107530View attachment 1107531View attachment 1107532


Good Stuff.... Congrats!!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 18, 2021)

Any reports from the firearms opener?  I was tied down with other obligations but seemed like the weather front could have had them moving.


----------



## Kootie (Oct 19, 2021)

Plenty of deer movement on Saturday (we don't hunt Sunday)…mostly does and small bucks. Scrapes and rubs are showing up and acorns are hitting the ground though the deer seem satisfied with the food plots. Herd seems very healthy.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Kootie said:


> Plenty of deer movement on Saturday (we don't hunt Sunday)…mostly does and small bucks. Scrapes and rubs are showing up and acorns are hitting the ground though the deer seem satisfied with the food plots. Herd seems very healthy.



How is the white oak crop looking?


----------



## Kootie (Oct 19, 2021)

White oaks crop is average for us...which means big fat acorns and plentiful. I hope to get in the oak bottom this weekend for a hunt or two.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 20, 2021)

Kootie said:


> I hope to get in the oak bottom this weekend for a hunt or two.



Likewise.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Oct 23, 2021)

Had this grown buck follow a doe out 10/22 evening. Had a wonky right side, didn’t feel like burning a tag yet.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Went Fri.-Sun. Saw a few deer...mostly young bucks pushing does.  We are not as fortunate as Kootie as our mast crop appears to be lean this year.  Although it makes for some hot zones if you can locate a producer or two.


----------



## nix03 (Oct 30, 2021)

Madison Co. Deer


----------



## Lshaw97 (Oct 30, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Madison Co. Deer


What part of Madison county?


----------



## nix03 (Oct 31, 2021)

Lshaw97 said:


> What part of Madison county?[/QUOTE
> Right out of Danielsville


----------



## Kootie (Oct 31, 2021)

Nix03 - Congrats...great mass

Its been steady for us the past few weeks. Starting to see a few mature bucks show up. Our past experience is starting Nov 5, it will be fun!


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 4, 2021)

Shot this one Nov 3 at 5:30pm. Following a doe.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Nice bucks, fellas.... It should be gettin' about right!


----------



## Tlen (Nov 7, 2021)

saw 2  nice  bucks on camera sunday  morn necks not swollon  hocks reg color not steamed up in my area of madison co yet. should start in a few days  or so thanks safe hunting


----------



## nix03 (Nov 7, 2021)

It’s really close for our part of Madison Co.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 8, 2021)

nix03 said:


> It’s really close for our part of Madison Co.


What part of Madison county are you in.
It should be kicking in late this week through the middle of next week.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 8, 2021)

Andy12 said:


> What part of Madison county are you in.
> It should be kicking in late this week through the middle of next week.


Right out of Danielsville.
You??


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 8, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Right out of Danielsville.
> You??


I’m in hull, Colbert area


----------



## Jason C (Nov 8, 2021)

Been chasing at my place for about three days now but its all on camera at night.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Nothing but small bucks seen on the Madison-Oglethorpe line...overall sightings were down.  Looking forward to next weekend as the weather looking favorable again.  Hope to see some good-uns hit the dirt in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 8, 2021)

Well, I just received a low kick. Just got my big boy back on camera Friday morning. I went to go put corn out today and my stand and camera were both stolen. I’m at a loss, I’m not sure what to do.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lshaw97 said:


> Well, I just received a low kick. Just got my big boy back on camera Friday morning. I went to go put corn out today and my stand and camera were both stolen. I’m at a loss, I’m not sure what to do.


That sucks. Can’t stand a thief. I’m thinking of going to cell cams just so they won’t steal them. They can still take them but they can’t use them and if they turn them on you can locate them.


----------



## Tlen (Nov 8, 2021)

.Up date: shot a nice eight monday morn  little after ten, he was just starting to do his dance  leg we.t stunk a little, neck kinda stiff


----------



## Tlen (Nov 8, 2021)

i am close to moon grove church.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 9, 2021)

Lshaw97 said:


> Well, I just received a low kick. Just got my big boy back on camera Friday morning. I went to go put corn out today and my stand and camera were both stolen. I’m at a loss, I’m not sure what to do.


Shaw, I have a api grandslam you are more than welcome to use if you would want to?


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 9, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Shaw, I have a api grandslam you are more than welcome to use if you would want to?


I appreciate that Nix. I am just going to tote my climber in and out when I want to hunt that spot. Still trying to figure out a sneaky tactic so that I can keep a camera there.


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 10, 2021)

Lshaw97 said:


> Well, I just received a low kick. Just got my big boy back on camera Friday morning. I went to go put corn out today and my stand and camera were both stolen. I’m at a loss, I’m not sure what to do.



That stinks.  I had a camera grow legs and walk off last season so I can empathize.  Keep on chopping wood...which it sounds like you will be doing.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 14, 2021)

If you aren’t in the woods you are missing out!


----------



## Colewarren (Nov 14, 2021)

My first Madison county buck. 8:40 AM on 11/12. Rattled him in. P.S. I’m new to this page, it’s been very helpful so far!


----------



## nix03 (Nov 14, 2021)

Colewarren said:


> View attachment 1116682View attachment 1116683
> My first Madison county buck. 8:40 AM on 11/12. Rattled him in. P.S. I’m new to this page, it’s been very helpful so far!


Nice deer. Cole. what part of Madison Co. Are you hunting?


----------



## Colewarren (Nov 14, 2021)

nix03 said:


> Nice deer. Cole. what part of Madison Co. Are you hunting?


Thanks! We are north of Ila a little bit.


----------



## nix03 (Nov 14, 2021)

Colewarren said:


> Thanks! We are north of Ila a little bit.


Sent you a pm.


----------



## Tlen (Nov 18, 2021)

most of the deer im seeing now is on camera  at night. looks like it may be slowing down around my part of the county, what about other parts. thanks good luck.


----------



## Tlen (Nov 28, 2021)

SEEING SOME GOOD DEER INTHE MIDDLE OF THE DAY ON CAMERA. JUST HAVE NOT BEEN THERE AT THE RIGHT TIME.


----------



## Andy12 (Nov 28, 2021)

Tlen said:


> SEEING SOME GOOD DEER INTHE MIDDLE OF THE DAY ON CAMERA. JUST HAVE NOT BEEN THERE AT THE RIGHT TIME.


I believe the rut is over.


----------



## Lshaw97 (Nov 29, 2021)

Tagged out 11/29


----------

